# Looking for football!!



## elwomble (Jul 23, 2016)

Hey guys

Just arrived in Abu Dhabi, looking to play football, 5, 7 or 11 a-side. 

I am 25 years old, can run a bit and decent touch

I can play any day of the week, only issue is I work evenings, so I can play any time up to around 8pm absolute latest.

If anyone needs me just comment or PM 

- Jamie


----------

